# How is everyone?



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I haven't been around in a long time and thought I would at least say hi. So....uh, hi.

Just thought for those interested I'd let you know that I've been rather busy lately. I'm wearing a shiny new ring....on my right hand, thanks.  Not to say that things aren't rather nice though. 

I've been building, of all things, a trivia community on MSN. Yes, this was a remarkably good time to choose to do something that time consuming. It has nothing to do with cooking - except that I occasionally ask an odd cooking question just for fun. You would be amazed how many people have never heard of a mezzaluna.

I continue to work on the diabetic cooking community. It has done very well but has slowed down a bit for summer. I've missed seeing some of your faces there.

I've had several friends visiting and in fact have one here now. Spent a week in South Dakota myself....and with luck will be back there soon!

My best to everyone. When things slow down some I hope to be back and catch up on all that has been happening here.

Love ya!

Nancy


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

A Ring!!!!

uh oh....
another one bites the dust (kidding)

You sure seem busy,nice to see you though.
peace
cc


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Congrats Nancy,
I've been single and I've been married and I love being married! So I hope it works out great for you! What's the address of the trivia site, I can't get enough trivia


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I was in Cody, Wyoming this weekend and thought about you and that you had'nt posted in a while. Maybe we could organize a Mountain States dinner. Lets' face it. It isn't a big deal for any of us to drive a short 400-500 miles for a weekend is it? Maybe pry Kokopuffs out of Denver. Might even coerce some of these Easterners out here if it were somewhere with an airport, good food and spectacular scenery, like Jackson Hole.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Just bought a home in FL - relocating at the end of the month with a #*@load of stuff and six pets. (Should be interesting...if I survive).

Surrounded by boxes and 99% of my kitchen is packed - so I don't get to enjoy my weekend therapy cooking. God, I'm depressed.

On a positive note, new house has a pool so when it's a bazillion degrees (like today) we have a cool wet place to find refuge. Being in a holding pattern is driving me crazy but I'm hanging on .

Your trivia community sounds like fun! Could you post the links to your MSN communities? Is that possible? I'd love to visit.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Oh....nice to see you too. I swear I will be around more!

Zaz's Trivia Quiz

Zaz, btw...is another incarnation of me. It's a long story....another time, another place.

Lovely idea to have a mountain gathering...would love to see it happen.

Congrats may be just a bit early...we will see where we go from here! Love......sigh

Cheers to all! Must run...I've got a friend visiting this week!

Oh, and chiffonade! best of luck on the move. I hate moving...I really, really do. Keep threatening to just burn the place down.

Nancy


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Great to see you again. And, yes, married is better  Did you get to see Dear Abby while you were away? We haven't heard from her either in ages.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Good to see you again, Nancy. Amazing what can come along and reorder your priorities!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

So nice to hear from you again, I was just thinking about you this afternoon wondering how you were doing and where you were. 


This is so funny, My dad calls me Zaz. How did you get that nickname?


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Aha, a ring...

If I got married anyone can, Nancy :lol:
Of course you will do all the tricks you know in order to avoid the crucial moment but I have a feeling for you 

Isa, in Greece we call Zaz the weird persons the locos but those who are crazy in a funny way.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Well, in my case....Zaz is short for Zazen which is the seated form of Zen meditation.

Not that I've been sitting much lately.

I'm back again and trying to catch up....man there is way too much to read.

Priorities, Mezz? What are those?

N


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

How wonderful it is to see you back here! It sounds like you've really been busy. What part of South Dakota did you visit? I have a sister there.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Hiya Pastachef! I was most recently in the Chamberlin area. Where the Missouri River crosses central South Dakota....and humidity reigns supreme!

I'm glad to be back. Oh heck...that reminds me...I need to change my email here! I'm still trying to catch up on some stuff but I think that's a hopeless task. If I can manage to keep reading what people post each day it will be a miracle!

Nancy


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

My mother and I recently drove through South Dakota and Chamberlain (sp?) was one of our favourite areas on our trip. We both prefer mountains, ocean and green forests, but that part of South Dakota is beautiful in its own way. I guess we were lucky; it wasn't humid at all. We didn't experience extreme humidity until we got home to Central Illinois where you can practically see the air due to the humidity.


----------

